# 2017 TT battery removal



## andrewguk (May 27, 2020)

Hi friends,

I am trying to remove my dead battery, what I have done is using nut driver to remove the nut (the middle one in my 2nd pic) holding the left side of the thin black holder. Then I found the holder is still "clamped" by the right side of the battery and cannot be fully removed, I also cannot even move the battery even a little thus it seems there are still something else tightly blocking the battery on the car. Can anyone show me what's the procedure to remove the battery correctly?

Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Can't help with the MK3 but on my MK1 I found I couldn't undo the bolt holding the clamp on the right-hand side, but it wasn't actually holding the battery anyway & a good push to the left freed the battery & was able to lift it out.
I may completely wrong but give a stronger push to slide it along.
Hoggy.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Don't quote me. But I think that you also need some precautions when deciding to remove the battery. Mainly because it may mess up the MMI system and few other components.

Its not a simple swap job.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Have a look at this.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep it will generate about 20 warnings on removal, make sure you hook some sort of external power source up first.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

When you take the bolt(s) out on the left side of the battery the strap across the top is loose. If you jiggle it about the right hand end unhooks from under a bracket and comes loose. You can remove the strap and lift the battery clear.

In the immortal words from Mr Haynes - refitting is a reversal of removal.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't forget you have to code the new battery, in order to let the alternator recharging it properly


----------



## andrewguk (May 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> don't forget you have to code the new battery, in order to let the alternator recharging it properly


Thanks buddy, naive question: how can I recode the battery? I did some research on that and it seems there is also chance that I don't need to recode it if 2 batteries are similar etc? That will be very appreciated if I can get some hints to figure it out: my old battery is "varta 4G0915105D" and my new battery is "AutoCraft Platinum AGM Battery, Group Size H8, 900 CCA" saying compatible with audi TT 2017

new https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p...Pzg1H2W1WdX2rtxCO68aAmPVEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

old seems out of market


----------



## andrewguk (May 27, 2020)

Thank you all!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the Varta you are going to replace looks to be 95 A/h and 800 CCA, so not exactly with the same spec of the new one... if so, you really need to code it with VCDS, VAS or whichever diagnostic tool can access to car, if you want the alternator charging it properly...
this said, are you sure about the current battery spec? because as far as I know, TT OEM battery is 70 A/h and 720 CCA...



andrewguk said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > don't forget you have to code the new battery, in order to let the alternator recharging it properly
> ...


----------

